# Necessary to code for DVT and GI prophylaxis?



## prirs1985 (Feb 21, 2018)

Physician always documented DVT and GI prophylaxis in A/P. Do we have to report diagnosis code all the time?


----------



## FractalMind (Mar 9, 2018)

*DVT prophylaxis*

Hi prirs1985,

I am assuming you want to code DVT diagnosis if the Physician reports it in the Assessment as "DVT prophylaxis". Certain patients are at higher risk of DVT, according to specific criteria. If treatment (e.g. anticoagulants) is given for 'DVT prophylaxis', it only means that the Physicians are taking "prophylactic" measures to prevent DVT. It doesn't mean that the patient has an active diagnosis of DVT.

I hope this helps.

ACP Recommendations for VTE Prophylaxis in Hospitalized Patients


----------

